# When does your nighttime season open?



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

When does everyones nighttime predator hunting season open and end in your state?

Here in Michigan it is October 15th-March 15th


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Coyote is Dec. 1st. - May 31st. This year... and Mountain Lion is Jul. 1 st. - Jun. 30th. Night time hunting in open game management units only. You have to read the Regs. This year is a first for Mt. Lion @ night.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Generally about 45 minuets after sundown.

In the summer its short and around 11:00 pm and sunup can be around 4:00 am.

In the winter it's LONG 4:00 pm and sunup around 9:00 am...

We can do anything anytime on coyotes. 'Sept use suppressers ????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Coyote is Dec. 1st. - May 31st. This year... and Mountain Lion is Jul. 1 st. - Jun. 30th. Night time hunting in open game management units only. You have to read the Regs. This year is a first for Mt. Lion @ night.


I believe Mountain Lion has been open before at night. If I recall some guys from Mesa took one.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Jan 1- Jan 1


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I believe Mountain Lion has been open before at night. If I recall some guys from Mesa took one.


 Your right Don. it was shotgun only. New this year is a genral season for mountain Lion @ night, ie: any legal firearm...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

22magnum said:


> Jan 1- Jan 1


Only One Day?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Only One Day?


Year round


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Coyote is Dec. 1st. - May 31st. This year... and Mountain Lion is Jul. 1 st. - Jun. 30th. Night time hunting in open game management units only. You have to read the Regs. This year is a first for Mt. Lion @ night.


No night season here for us , half hour before sunrise to half hour after sunset . I would think a night season for cats could get a little crazy ..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

C2C said:


> No night season here for us , half hour before sunrise to half hour after sunset . I would think a night season for cats could get a little crazy ..


 yea with a shotgun is crazy... I don't care if i can use my rifle, I still can't get the wife and daughter to go...I don't know how I could run a light and shoot by myself. As soon as the snakes go away I plan on going.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

We don't have any night hunting for predators in Kansas unless you're raccoon hunting during furbearer season.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Oct 15th----MARCH 1ST [NIGHT HUNTING] Rimfire and shotgun only [no buckshot] --just in time for our Predator Hunt the 17th----------------PNS should come to our hunt --at least 8 coming from the lower--lots of prizes-sign up by 6pm on friday -------------sb


----------



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Oct 15th----rimfire and shotgun only [no buckshot] --just in time for our Predator Hunt the 17th----------------PNS should come to our hunt --at least 8 coming from the lower--lots of prizes-sign up by 6pm on friday -------------sb


Hey Swampbuck, send us your info through our facebook and we'll post and promote it

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Predator-Hunter-Outdoors/426811857415971?ref=hl


----------

